# International tractor survey



## jyu_research (Aug 4, 2015)

We would like you to take part in our international tractor survey that concerns online experiences related to tractors. The purpose of this survey is to help tractor brands to better interact with the customers on the Internet. The results are also used in scientific research. The survey is conducted by Jyväskylä University School of Business and Economics.

It only takes 10-15 minutes to complete this survey. All the responses are treated anonymously. If you leave your contact information, you may win an Exclusive Day Ticket to Agritechnica 2015 (the world’s largest trade fair for agricultural machinery and equipment) worth 75 €. The exhibition is held in Hanover, Germany from 8 to 14 November 2015.

You can access the survey here:

In English: https://www.webropolsurveys.com/S/1ED6E2EB4D2FFB4A.par
In Finnish: https://www.webropolsurveys.com/S/2FDE0585132BEC8F.par
In German: https://www.webropolsurveys.com/S/3F5966DCC22A920A.par
In French: https://www.webropolsurveys.com/S/7EE361BC7F237D03.par
In Polish: https://www.webropolsurveys.com/S/BC1645B24E16C316.par

Best regards, 

Janne Hepola
Research assistant 
University of Jyväskylä

Heikki Karjaluoto
Professor of Marketing
University of Jyväskylä


----------

